# Wal Mart Sweeping price guildlines



## shooters480

Anyone hearing about Wal Mart home office giving the stores price guidelines on sweeping. Getting several of my old accounts coming back, but telling me they now have price guildlines based on lot size. Sheets look like they fell out of a usm contract. They are talking about 38 to 40 dollars on seven night sweeps. This is as bad as the usm prices. I am not going to be able to help them on the high volume locations that takes a two man crew two hours to clean.


----------

